# Interesting take on redfish tournaments



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Thoughts?

Personally I was into them when they started. I was having fun with the Redfish Cup and a few others, but it lost it's shine after a while. I eventually decided I just like catching reds, any size reds, and couldn't care less if they're 27 3/4" and 9 lbs.

http://fishhound.com/blog/crosshairs


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Big money stole the thunder on Carp/Redfish, Trout are next. I won't waste my time or money fishing a tournament again, I work for a living and it ain't fishing.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

let's go said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> I eventually decided I just like catching reds, any size reds, and couldn't care less if they're 27 3/4" and 9 lbs.
> 
> http://fishhound.com/blog/crosshairs


X2


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

not enough money in tourneys here in texas. it seemed different in florida. lots of big charity events like the redbone and such with huge payouts for the winners and huge payouts for the charities. Florida seemed like it was 10 years ahead of texas on fishing. More internet stuff more local TV fishing programs, more big tourneys, better boat ramps for sure!!! lol., etc etc


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

My thought is: GREAT! Fishing in Corpus for redfish went downhill fast when the throttle jockeys in their tower boats started burning every shoreline within 50 miles every other weekend in the summer. If you want to wear a nascar shirt and hold fish up and say "look at me, I'm the best!", go fish Lake Fork for bass with the rest of the yahoos.


Jeff


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Seems like these tournaments are ending up to be nothing more than a battle between the guides in the given area.


----------



## slowride (Nov 15, 2004)

finally some good news from the tournament trail.....


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish that all redfish tournys were Catch, Photo Release like most kayak tournaments. Sure there is no hero shot for the cameras. Big name sponsors still get products pushed. Look at the Kayak leg of the IFA. Some how it works with out ticking folks off. Even though I place second in the Panama City leg of the IFA kayak tourny last year, I have decided that I am not so much a fan of tournys in general. Particularly Big Trout tournys. They are just too fragile to handle it. They take the biggest fish out of the gene pool. The problems go on and on. Catch, photo and release may be the way to go.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

no where in the article did it mention anything about people being upset with the a live weigh-in(i have no problem with that)using a rubber band to keep a fish in place on a fish stik can't be good.would seem like the fish is out of water longer trying to take a photo.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I'm sure you can blame the small minority of ***** tourney redfish anglers for part of the decline in it, but i'd say it's a small part...

The big can of "don't care" he mentions can be explained quite easily by someone like me who does not fish big redfish tournaments but tries to pay attention:

A.) i can't name any of the tourney anglers... I can go camp out at the local boat ramp and ask every visitor who Kevin Van Dam is and at least shoot for 50%... But unless i luck out and the brother in law of one of these redfish tourney anglers is docking out i'll probably get goosed asking about redfish tourney anglers... It reminds me of my relationship with the Astros right now... They're my team and i would love to watch more of them but Bigg and Bags are gone, Pence is in Philly, Berkman in St. Louis, Bourne (sp?) In Atlanta and Oswalt's running around looking for another gig... these new guys are in and out of the lineup, sent down and brought up so much... I just can't recognize the team... It helps to have consistancy... This could be a result of issues B-D...

B.) It's the 2000s, use the freaking internet! I can go into Academy, see a good deal and with nothing on me but a phone i can show you a picture of the price-tag and alert you of the deal one minute after i see it... I tried paying attention to these big tournaments once or twice but i couldn't find results quick enough... I'm talking two days before i knew who truely won it... Sad thing is i had to find out on a message board, not on the official site for the tournament, which seems to always be updated the next week... If you want people to follow the sport give them the means to follow it...

C.) Which tournament is the grandaddy of them all? There seems to be so many of them with the same rules, the same number of participants, the same prizes, all visiting the same locations and displaying the same lack of internet technology usage... Somebody missed the boat in grabbing this sport by the balls here...

D.) The Economy. You can say it's an easy excuse as much as you want but it's true... This sport of redfish tourneys started up and took off fast, but didn't have enough time to get firmly planted before the economy downturned...

A lot of reasons, just some of my opinions...


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

netboy said:


> Seems like these tournaments are ending up to be nothing more than a battle between the guides in the given area.


You said it.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

netboy said:


> Seems like these tournaments are ending up to be nothing more than a battle between the guides in the given area.


Not true ! Most of us guides would rather get a guaranteed paid trip and have the possibility of makeing repeat customers than spend a bunch of money on a tourny.I think I can safely speak for the majority of us.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont think redfish tournaments are a battle of the guides. Sure the guides spend more time on the water than the average guy, but a lot of tournament anglers (myself included) can win or place well on a consistent basis. Tournaments are fun for me!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

between the IFA and TRS last year of the 14 winners I only counted 1 guide, there's only been 1 guide in the last 3 TOY winners for the TRS as well.


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

I enjoy tournaments too...and it's not totally fair to lump all guides together. It's just like lumping all fishermen together, or all tournaments together...some give others bad names. So, I guess basically...if you like to fish redfish tourneys, fish them, if ya don't well then...don't.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess it would be nice to win the 10k first place everytime but being realistic here, I personally am fed up with 2ND-10th getting $500 or a gift card! It's not worth fishing them when you have $1000-$1500(very conservative,especially out of town tourneys) in a tournament weekend you place 2nd and win $1050 bucks! Kinda a no brainer! GRS all the way!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

rojogrande said:


> I guess it would be nice to win the 10k first place everytime but being realistic here, I personally am fed up with 2ND-10th getting $500 or a gift card! It's not worth fishing them when you have $1000-$1500(very conservative,especially out of town tourneys) in a tournament weekend you place 2nd and win $1050 bucks! Kinda a no brainer! GRS all the way!!!


Now we are getting somewhere, I think all the bs about guides, rude behavior, live weigh in, etc is just that BS! It's all about the money and until someone comes up with a way to make it worth guys putting out a grand+ a tournament then it is only going to get worse. Not publishing the payouts is crazy to me but I know some that have never done it, which just leads to all kinds of whispering about who got what and how much was kept. That does fall back on the economy as I know sponsors are a lot tighter with their money both to organizers and to the anglers, it's getting tougher and tougher to get your fees covered for the anglers through just sponsors. I don't see any reason why a promoter would have to hold anything back from the payout unless there is a very large TOY prize they are paying on for the end of the year. The sponsors and venues should be paying enough in fee's to cover expenses and make it worth wild enough for someone to put it on and if not then I guess it all goes away until someone can do it. I know the Bass Champ tour is doing it here in South Texas, this weekend I believe they had just over 200 teams at Falcon. $250 entry fee, $20,000+ cash for first, listed complete payout that day, and they paid back 107% of the entry money! They've been doing that for the last 2 years that I know of, and I know some guys that use to fish redfish tournaments have shifted and started to fish those tournaments just because of the payouts. I have plenty of friends I can call up at anytime to go fishing and have a blast doing it but when I'm fishing a tournament it's for one reason the Money.

Mike


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

When we talk about sponsors and economy, isn't it kind of a chicken vs. egg deal?

Wouldn't the sponsors be more obliged to pony up dough and incentives (the reason BassChamps can pay so well - there's added contingencies from Ranger, Triton, Mercury, etc.) if there were a greater interest in the sport both from competitors and casual observers (aka fans)? 

BassChamps pulled a 200+ boat field on Falcon - a reservoir that lots of folks won't even fish because of perceived danger from Mexican drug cartels. If I'm a sponsor I'm all over 200+ boat fields. On the other hand, a redfish series with a record of declining numbers since 2008 doesn't look nearly as appetizing to me to throw $$$ at.

I guess what I'm asking is which needs to come first for the sport to thrive: the anglers/fans or the sponsor money? More sponsor money and larger payouts means more anglers and eyeballs. But is there a legitimate sponsor with serious dough (boat and motor companies) willing to risk that kind of cash on a sport that's treading water at best? Seems to be a catch 22 or sorts.

Where does responsibility fall? On the sponsor? On the anglers? On the fans? On the tournament trails? All of the above?


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Where is the day when you could compete one and against one... Oh I have to have a partner bwahahahaha! The old troutmasters in it's day was the tourney to fish! I wish the old specktourney would have just one tournament a year where it's one man against another...


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

FishFinder said:


> Where is the day when you could compete one and against one... Oh I have to have a partner bwahahahaha! The old troutmasters in it's day was the tourney to fish! I wish the old specktourney would have just one tournament a year where it's one man against another...


I agree with that. Team derbies are fun in their own way, but there's nothing like competing by yourself. I'd also like to see a 3-fish limit for one man instead of a 2-fish limit for two guys.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been fishing these Redfish tournaments for 3 years now and I love them. I get so excited to go out and compete with friends and other great anglers I loose my stomach every morning before I get on the boat at check in. I love the feeling when our number is called out to leave and me let that 90 tohatsu go all out lol.. Watching the sweet speed boat fly by with there roostertails going such an awesome sight. Knowing they are making a long run and Im just going right on down a little ways and fishing where they cant. Im not doing these for the money I do these cause I love to compete I have always been that way growing up. If we win hey thats great its an awesome feeling to came out on top that day which I have done a few times. It feels like im sitting on top of the world all the respect you get from fellow anglers and friends nothing is better than that. Fishing is a big passion of mine and always will be so will competing against others so I will be around a very long time fishing redfish tournements if you like them or not. Im not asking anyone to go do it cause it isnt for everyone but it is for me.. There is no reason people should be dogging these tournaments either do them or dont worry about them and do your own thing.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Te.jas.on said:


> Where does responsibility fall? On the sponsor? On the anglers? On the fans? On the tournament trails? All of the above?


Responsibility falls everywhere, but on some more than others...

I put a lot of blame on the tournament trails, i think their marketing has been poor (not saying they have all of the money in the world to market with, just stating what i think is a huge factor)... What good does it do a sponsor to fork over money for a team if that team's jerseys and boat wraps etc... arent seen by anyone but the anglers and their families at the events? They need to become actual events! Don't just go to the local paper and say "hey, we're having a tournament this is the.prize" and hope that gets people out there, do some things on the side...get more raffles going, more activities for the kids (casting competitions etc...) Get the communities involved as much as possible and advertise it... It can't cost much to design an add and have someone in that area make copies and deck out speedy-stops and seven elevens with them... The more people the tournament draws out to "spectate", the more eyes that see sponsor ads etc... And i know i've already hammered it, but use the gift of internet to your advantage! Update your websites, post pictures...

and if that's to work, it needs to be geared toward the fans just as much as the participants... You never see "hey we're holding a tournament, come on out and watch!, have some fun, bring yur kids dogummit", you see "hey, tournament, sign up to fish"... Invite people to set up booths and have a mini-fishing show, i dunnno...

Another thing i believe would work is making it more annual... 2nd weekend in September at (insert location here) EVERY YEAR... It helps to make it more of a destination... People won't have to wonder when/if the tournament's coming, they'll know "oh, 2nd week in september for Galveston..."..."2nd weekend in August for Rockport..." I'm sure it can be worked out with these communities (if not then ignore me now).. i go to POCO Bueno every year, and you know one of the biggest reasons i do? Because i know when it is... They do a horrible job of advertising as well, and they seem behind on the interwebcom technology BUT that place is still packed every year because people know when and where the party is at: same time, same place as last year!

Overall just be more inviting... I don't wanna go stand around in the sun with a buncha friends and family of anglers i do not know just to see the type of fish i can go out and catch on a regular basis weighed in by guys with lightning bolts and flames surrounding product names blasted all over their shirts...

Not really beotchin as much as i am offering suggestions for these trails... I know it isn't all that easy...


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

paymerick said:


> Responsibility falls everywhere, but on some more than others...
> 
> I put a lot of blame on the tournament trails, i think their marketing has been poor (not saying they have all of the money in the world to market with, just stating what i think is a huge factor)... What good does it do a sponsor to fork over money for a team if that team's jerseys and boat wraps etc... arent seen by anyone but the anglers and their families at the events? They need to become actual events! Don't just go to the local paper and say "hey, we're having a tournament this is the.prize" and hope that gets people out there, do some things on the side...get more raffles going, more activities for the kids (casting competitions etc...) Get the communities involved as much as possible and advertise it... It can't cost much to design an add and have someone in that area make copies and deck out speedy-stops and seven elevens with them... The more people the tournament draws out to "spectate", the more eyes that see sponsor ads etc... And i know i've already hammered it, but use the gift of internet to your advantage! Update your websites, post pictures...
> 
> ...


I agree with just about everything you said paymerick.

That party type atmosphere will draw crowds, The Tails and Tunes tournament comes to mind. Tail and Tunes is also having a exhibitor section this year, from what I understand, kind of like a little fishing show.

I've never fished the Tails and Tunes BTW...just conflicted my schedule every year.

Also, I feel the tournament directors and trails need to do more to "Hype" the anglers and teams and the tournament in general. When you watch a bass tournament on TV. The announcer know the angler, what his or her strengths are and talks them up before they even hit the stage. Most of the time I doubt he memorizes this stuff, its just got to be on a screen somewhere he can read it quickly.

People are not going to become fans of Team Last name/Last name...because they will never get a chance to know those people. on the other hand.. "The Team of Jason Smith and John Doe, the skinny water, sight casting experts, hailing from Galveston island....." sounds much more interesting.

The other side of that coin falls to the anglers and teams themselves. If as an tournament angler, you REALLY do what the sport to grow...be interesting...when your on stage, have some emotion!!! When you do get the chance to talk about your day, don't mumble, and say "Ummm". Tell your story!!

" Well ya know scott, we left it all out there, really fished hard. Started the morning throwing tops in about 2 foot of water and stuck a 6 pounder, once it warmed a little we moved shallow and started sight cast to backs where we upgraded the six pounder and ended up with two 7's. Turn out to be a pretty good day, thanxs to............"

Webcast weigh in's need to happen to, it isn't hard to set up a small video feed that people can log onto and watch from out of town.

Tony


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

As a tournament angler my self I believe a lot of these things need to happen, not just for the fans and sponsors but to make it where the angler his self is able to get his name out there and not get burned out when the tournament directors are the one's making the money and getting all the glory.


----------



## cajunphil (Sep 1, 2010)

well for the Past 7 years me and my son, Capt. Kevin & I have fished all the redfish tournaments we can, we Love them..we have been very successful, but we work very hard at it..Yes, we have spent a lot of Money, but we have won over $200,000, If you work hard & Make it fun, its worth everything you put into it..This year we are back fishing the HT Tournament trail..Great Paybacks, Great Fellowship with great and friendly anglers, & the HT takes care of the anglers & does it Right..I Love Redfish Tournaments & will compete till I cant do it anymore, thanks to all the sponsors that makes it possible..Today, Today I turn 69 & I'm still going strong, May God Continue to Bless..AhEeeee!!!!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

cajunphil said:


> well for the Past 7 years me and my son, Capt. Kevin & I have fished all the redfish tournaments we can, we Love them..we have been very successful, but we work very hard at it..Yes, we have spent a lot of Money, but we have won over $200,000, If you work hard & Make it fun, its worth everything you put into it..This year we are back fishing the HT Tournament trail..Great Paybacks, Great Fellowship with great and friendly anglers, & the HT takes care of the anglers & does it Right..I Love Redfish Tournaments & will compete till I cant do it anymore, thanks to all the sponsors that makes it possible..Today, Today I turn 69 & I'm still going strong, May God Continue to Bless..AhEeeee!!!!


Happy Birthday Phil!!!


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Cajun Phil is as close to Kevin Van Dam in the redfish world and one of the nicest guys you'll meet! And you don't want to fish against him, he can flat catch fish! Happy birthday Cajun Phil! I hope I'm still moving at 69 much less one of the strongest competitors in the redfish world!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

No Kidding Happy Birthday! Capt. Phil, You are the Redfish Guru! Hope to Shake ur hand one day Sir!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Tournaments + slot limits = weak

It sucks to try to catch a big one but not TOO big....

I'm not a hater, I'm sure it's a good time for those that do it, but for me, there's no excitement in trying to get lucky and catch the perfect slot fish.

There's even less excitement in watching others try to do it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I was chasing redfish when redfish werent cool. 30+ years ago.
And I did it the hardway......trial and error.....Never asked a soul "where are they bitten'
BUT have NEVER entered a REDFISH tournament.....AND I dam sure never BURNED a shoreline.
Long ago I decided I fished for fun not recognition and pats on the back.
Now its just like breathing........just comes natural.
8 or so years ago a guy took me to east bay as I had never been.
He is a big trout guy, and we were wading the north shore as the wind was north ish.
We get out of the boat in about waste deep water in some mullet and start wading, throwing plastics. We fished about an hour with a couple trout HE caught when I looked toward shore.....I saw a small shrimp jump right next to the bank..That was all I needed to see.
I came home with a limit of reds, no trout......just cant help it.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

It's going to get better (for those that like it). Look at the trout deal - nothing has pulled more than maybe 25ish boats with many getting cancelled for less than 10 the last few years. SCB put 1 tourn on without a lot of pub and got 56 because it was professionally run and paid very well.

HT has a great thing going and do a fine professional job at it. If I had the time away from work to travel to all their stops, I'd be fishing it.

There are going to be some new big money well run options this year - Lynn W has already announced 2 days, 6 fish, $25k guranteed out of Galveston - I bet anyone $100 right now that fills up to it's cap of 100 boats and has a decent crowd at the weigh in.

The rumor is SCB may do something similar this year further south with big pay outs like the trout tourn had.

A few good series or even events like this could get it popular around here again, and HT is only getting bigger and better covering the entire gulf coast.

It'll never be BASS but I think we will see some 100 boat fields competing over 2 days for real money this year and only get better in the future.

I can't wait!


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

It's gotten to where, in some bay systems, there's a tournament(or 2 or 3) every dadgum weekend from springtime through the summer. 

For those of us who love to fish and could care less about tournaments, adios. 

It's would be nice to be able to fish without having to worry about being ran over by someone trying to go from point A to point B, as fast as a car on a highway. It wouldn't hurt my feelings to never, ever, see another "tower" boat or "burn" boat the rest of my life.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Cork & Jig said:


> It's gotten to where, in some bay systems, there's a tournament(or 2 or 3) every dadgum weekend from springtime through the summer.
> 
> For those of us who love to fish and could care less about tournaments, adios.
> 
> It's would be nice to be able to fish without having to worry about being ran over by someone trying to go from point A to point B, as fast as a car on a highway. It wouldn't hurt my feelings to never, ever, see another "tower" boat or "burn" boat the rest of my life.


Calm down cork & jig :an4::an4:, tourneys aren't going away, this is merely a topic on what they have become... They are really fun but aren't worth fishing anymore because they don't pay worth a $heet...


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

rojogrande said:


> Calm down cork & jig :an4::an4:, tourneys aren't going away, this is merely a topic on what they have become... They are really fun but aren't worth fishing anymore because they don't pay worth a $heet...


I agree, most don't pay much. They definitely aren't worth the monetary expense, unless you win.

My point, though, is they're not fun to those of us who are out just trying to fish. Pure nuisance.

I've seen weekends where you you could literally look around, at any given moment, and see a dozen boats flying down every possible piece of shoreline. It's like they're playing "musical chairs". One boat would leave a spot and another would quickly take their spot. And, it's the same dang boats over and over. Ridiculous.

Ok, I've vented....


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

Amen Brother !!!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

rojogrande said:


> Calm down cork & jig :an4::an4:, tourneys aren't going away, this is merely a topic on what they have become... They are really fun but aren't worth fishing anymore because they don't pay worth a $heet...


Nothing :an4::an4:about what he said. It is getting to the point where you can't go out and fish for fun and relax with the family. 
BTW, I think some of those Nascar wannabe shirts with a the badges and patches are a little:an4::an4:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

No doubt the crowding everywhere is an issue; however, tournaments aren't all to blame for that. If every tournament went away, the people fishing them aren't going to quit fishing - may spread em out some on one specific weekend but won't address the crowding issues. Fast boats and tower boats aren't the issue either - the people driving them are if they are causing issues and that too will not be cured by getting rid of tournaments.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> No doubt the crowding everywhere is an issue; however, tournaments aren't all to blame for that. If every tournament went away, the people fishing them aren't going to quit fishing - may spread em out some on one specific weekend but won't address the crowding issues. Fast boats and tower boats aren't the issue either - the people driving them are if they are causing issues and that too will not be cured by getting rid of tournaments.


You are right, but attitudes would change. When you are fishing for money you are more likely to have a one track mind and not give as much consideration to fellow anglers who are out fishing for the enjoyment of it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Long live all tournaments.Conservation at its best.And the boats are cool to drool over.Weekend crowds are not just from them.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

cobrayakker said:


> You are right, but attitudes would change. When you are fishing for money you are more likely to have a one track mind and not give as much consideration to fellow anglers who are out fishing for the enjoyment of it.


all tournament fishermen don't have bad attitudes, and we really do enjoy ourselves when we are fishing in a tournament. I know quiet a few of us that money isn't the driving factor, or we would be chasing green fish. We just like to have fun in a competitive event, fishing the same conditions.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

cobrayakker said:


> Nothing :an4::an4:about what he said. It is getting to the point where you can't go out and fish for fun and relax with the family.
> BTW, I think some of those Nascar wannabe shirts with a the badges and patches are a little:an4::an4:


Maybe you're a little sensitive because you can't compete in one

Go potlick with your croaker or live shrimp on the intracoastal:rybka:


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

fishnfool said:


> No doubt the crowding everywhere is an issue; however, tournaments aren't all to blame for that. If every tournament went away, the people fishing them aren't going to quit fishing - may spread em out some on one specific weekend but won't address the crowding issues. Fast boats and tower boats aren't the issue either - the people driving them are if they are causing issues and that too will not be cured by getting rid of tournaments.


Nicely said!

I wonder if guys running tower boat often get accused of burning just because they run a tower boat.

You see a john boat running down a shore line, you dont assume they are burning, looking for fish. Your more likely to assume they are just moving places. A tower boat does it...they are automatically burning, and automatically fishing or pre-fishing for a tournament.

There are plenty of anglers that realize the stigma us tournament anglers carry, and are cautious because of it. I will actually shut the big motor down, and troll past someone who is fishing a canal or bayou....do the "Non-tournament" anglers give me the same treatment??? Nope...Im lucky if they come off of plane.

Guess I just need to start complaining about it more :dance:


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Thoughts*

I think as mentioned above, tournament boats are stereotyped. I fish every weekend I can, because it is what I love t do, just like most on this board. From the attitude of some on this board, I would be looked down upon just because I have a tournament style boat. I can say this, almost every tournament angler that I have encountered has shown more respect for others on the water than the weekend warriors I encounter. If I wrote about every crazy experience I have had with other boaters, I would be writing for days. It sucks when this happens. It is tough to let it go. It is frustrating no doubt. I guess that is why I try to fish where very few others attempt to go. Solitude is part of what I enjoy about fishing and experiencing nature.

How about we all just try to respect each other, and try to treat others as we wish to be treated. I try to apply that to fishing, life, and everything I do.:cheers:


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

So true Tony most of us tournament guys have way more respect on the water than what the non tournament guy has on the water. Even during a tournament with lots of money at stake I kill my motor and troll by them if they are in a cut or narrow spot to get by unless they wave me to come on by. I actually rather a boat to run by me on plane if im fishing a cut or something like that where the fish are use to that. Like I caught a 31 1/4'' trout a few weeks back in the white water of a boat that went screaming by me in a cut. My partner was upset some i said I rather him do that then idle by then first cast bam big trout in his white water.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

Tournaments are a great workout with all of the d!ck tuggin' going on. I personally don't really care who can catch what.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

IXP Rods said:


> Tournaments are a great workout with all of the d!ck tuggin' going on. I personally don't really care who can catch what.


geez'... calm down, have a :brew: and take a couple deep breaths


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

IXP Rods said:


> Tournaments are a great workout with all of the d!ck tuggin' going on.* I personally can't compete so I will whine and cry about tournaments*


I believe this is what he meant.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

RAT DADDY said:


> most of us tournament guys have way more respect on the water than what the non tournament guy


Written by one of the best fisherman I know, who just happens to be a Tournament Angler.



IXP Rods said:


> Tournaments are a great workout with all of the d!ck tuggin' going on. I personally don't really care who can catch what.


Written by the guy who...Im going out on a limb here...does not fish tournaments...

Point Proven....


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

_Tournaments are a great workout with all of the d!ck tuggin' going on.* I personally can't compete so I will whine and cry about tournaments*_

I believe this is what he meant.

LMAO!! Yep I do believe that is correct:rotfl:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

rojogrande said:


> Maybe you're a little sensitive because you can't compete in one
> 
> Go potlick with your croaker or live shrimp on the intracoastal:rybka:


This is the exact attitude that completely turns me off to the whole tournament craze.

This personifies it perfectly.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Yams,

So IPX Rods comment turns your off to fishing completely right? If one persons attitude or comment ruins the whole sha-bang, that would be the case, right?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Yams,
> 
> So IPX Rods comment turns your off to fishing completely right? If one persons attitude or comment ruins the whole sha-bang, that would be the case, right?


Sorry, I don't understand the question.

I'll explain my point, because perhaps that is what you are looking for. What turns me off to tournament fishing in general is the whole "pee pee measuring contest" that it brings about. It becomes yet another rat race that everyone feels like they need to win. From boat to motor to gear, you name it...if you don't have one better than the next guy, you are inferior. That attitude then permeates out of a good majority of tournament anglers across the bays. Now when someone mentions they would rather not deal with the tournaments on their home waters, or asks about what kind of live bait is available in X bay, it automatically generates insults like, "you just cant do it, so you must suck...croaker soaker, go potlick blablabla whatever that means."

I grew up fishing with my grandpa and started at a very young age. He showed me everything I would ever hoped to know about fishing around St. Charles Bay and points north. We did it for fun and family bonding. That may be throwing bait, or plugs, or spoons, depending on the day...but it was laid back and a time to go out and enjoy each other company on the water. I have enough rat race to deal with every single working day, I fish to escape that ****.

I just enjoy fishing to be fishing, and wish the ego could be checked back on dry land.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

rojogrande said:


> Maybe you're a little sensitive because you can't compete in one
> 
> Go potlick with your croaker or live shrimp on the intracoastal:rybka:


 Buddy I have forgotten more about fishing than you know. I owned my first boat while you were still pi$$ing in your pampers. On the croaker comment, I wish they would outlaw them as bait. If you knew me you would know your asking for an ***** whippin if you bring them on my boat.

You call me sensitive? You call a guys comment:an4:, and I call your cute shirt:an4: and you can't take it and start.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Yams said:


> This is the exact attitude that completely turns me off to the whole tournament craze.
> 
> This personifies it perfectly.


How about his comment about nascar shirts and him complaining about NO place to fish and relax with family is total BS, there is millions of acres of water out there. C'mon man


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

cobrayakker said:


> Buddy I have forgotten more about fishing than you know. I owned my first boat while you were still pi$$ing in your pampers. On the croaker comment, I wish they would outlaw them as bait. If you knew me you would know your asking for an ***** whippin if you bring them on my boat.
> 
> You call me sensitive? You call a guys comment:an4:, and I call your cute shirt:an4: and you can't take it and start.


I saw a bait net in your avatar pic:slimer:


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

rojogrande said:


> I saw a bait net in your avatar pic:slimer:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

rojogrande said:


> I saw a bait net in your avatar pic:slimer:


 I fish with my 8 year old daughter 95% of the time and yes she uses shrimp, but no croaker are allowed.:slimer: I'm sorry if her potlicking shrimp offends you.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Yams said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the question.
> 
> I'll explain my point, because perhaps that is what you are looking for. What turns me off to tournament fishing in general is the whole "pee pee measuring contest" that it brings about. It becomes yet another rat race that everyone feels like they need to win. From boat to motor to gear, you name it...if you don't have one better than the next guy, you are inferior. That attitude then permeates out of a good majority of tournament anglers across the bays. Now when someone mentions they would rather not deal with the tournaments on their home waters, or asks about what kind of live bait is available in X bay, it automatically generates insults like, "you just cant do it, so you must suck...croaker soaker, go potlick blablabla whatever that means."
> 
> ...


Yams,

This will be my last comment on this thread, a grown up discussion between adults has lead to trash talking about people fishing styles, choice of bait, choice of hobby, choice of clothing, and talks of [email protected]@ whoopins.

My point is the who's "pee-pee" is bigger competition has been around since before ANYONE ever began to fish for sport. Kings and Queens would conquer foreign lands and kill innocents just see who's was actually bigger.

And we have all been driving down the road before and seen the truck that's tires are taller than your cab. The measuring contests are everywhere, to think fishing would be the only sport/hobby where it is absent isn't right or fair.

Stereotyping an entire sport, angler class, and industry off the fact that people like to "out do" others isn't fair to anyone. And its not as prevalent as you may think, having a sexy boat that runs 80 does not catch you fish. In fact if you watch weigh ins, its often complete opposite.

Robert, a good friend of mine ran a Baby Cat for the past 3-4 years. No 600# motor on the back, just 16' of fiberglass and his skill. If anyone knows who im talking about, you know the guy is almost unstoppable. Not to mention he is pretty **** humble about it.

In the end, I understand where most people of coming from, including yourself. The Ego's in this sport can be tremendous, but they are almost surely smaller than any other sport I know if...including Bass fishing. If you take it in stride and laugh it off, the sport will be much more enjoyable....and when you beat those guys it feels GREAT


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Yams,
> 
> This will be my last comment on this thread, a grown up discussion between adults has lead to trash talking about people fishing styles, choice of bait, choice of hobby, choice of clothing, and talks of [email protected]@ whoopins.
> 
> ...


well said!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Very well said Tony thanks for that it meant a lot... I fish cause I love to fish I never hate on anyones style of fishing cause thats what makes them happy. Our moto in each tournament is lets go have fun like any other day if we get our 2 perfect size fish hey that just made the day even greater if not we had a lot of fun. On my boat during a tournament we are laughing cutting up the whole day. I have actually met some of the best people I know from doing this tournament fishing and it has also made my childhood friends even closer cause those are my partners I fish with not some guy cause he is suppose to be the best or whatever. One of my favorite things about tournament fishing is the fact i get to learn new waters and techniques in catching fish out of different areas. I talk to familys at the boat ramps wishing them luck for the day hoping they bring back dinner. I think fishing is a great sport no matter if you are into tournaments or into having fun with friends and family on the water using bait. I really dont care as long as you enjoy yourself on the water this is for everyone and we just need to get along and stop hating on each other because of stupid reasons. Tight lines everyone and fish the way you love to fish and stop hating cause someone elso doesnt do it your way......
thanks 
Robert Rathkamp... Team Fight'em Fair


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

RAT DADDY said:


> Very well said Tony thanks for that it meant a lot... I fish cause I love to fish I never hate on anyones style of fishing cause thats what makes them happy. Our moto in each tournament is lets go have fun like any other day if we get our 2 perfect size fish hey that just made the day even greater if not we had a lot of fun. On my boat during a tournament we are laughing cutting up the whole day. I have actually met some of the best people I know from doing this tournament fishing and it has also made my childhood friends even closer cause those are my partners I fish with not some guy cause he is suppose to be the best or whatever. One of my favorite things about tournament fishing is the fact i get to learn new waters and techniques in catching fish out of different areas. I talk to familys at the boat ramps wishing them luck for the day hoping they bring back dinner. I think fishing is a great sport no matter if you are into tournaments or into having fun with friends and family on the water using bait. I really dont care as long as you enjoy yourself on the water this is for everyone and we just need to get along and stop hating on each other because of stupid reasons. Tight lines everyone and fish the way you love to fish and stop hating cause someone elso doesnt do it your way......
> thanks
> Robert Rathkamp... Team Fight'em Fair


If everyone who fished tournaments had your attitude there would be no issues. I would probably throw my money in the pot too. Seems unfortunate that you are the example rather than the rule.:cheers:


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

RAT DADDY said:


> Very well said Tony thanks for that it meant a lot... I fish cause I love to fish I never hate on anyones style of fishing cause thats what makes them happy. Our moto in each tournament is lets go have fun like any other day if we get our 2 perfect size fish hey that just made the day even greater if not we had a lot of fun. On my boat during a tournament we are laughing cutting up the whole day. I have actually met some of the best people I know from doing this tournament fishing and it has also made my childhood friends even closer cause those are my partners I fish with not some guy cause he is suppose to be the best or whatever. One of my favorite things about tournament fishing is the fact i get to learn new waters and techniques in catching fish out of different areas. I talk to familys at the boat ramps wishing them luck for the day hoping they bring back dinner. I think fishing is a great sport no matter if you are into tournaments or into having fun with friends and family on the water using bait. I really dont care as long as you enjoy yourself on the water this is for everyone and we just need to get along and stop hating on each other because of stupid reasons. Tight lines everyone and fish the way you love to fish and stop hating cause someone elso doesnt do it your way......
> thanks
> Robert Rathkamp... Team Fight'em Fair


Very well said rat daddy


----------



## Epik Metal Buildings & Concrete (Sep 2, 2010)

If there is one man that can fish a tourney and find open water to fish with his family, my money would be on JETSKI BRIAN!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

can't believe i just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading this thread!!! lol


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Yams,
> 
> This will be my last comment on this thread, a grown up discussion between adults has lead to trash talking about people fishing styles, choice of bait, choice of hobby, choice of clothing, and talks of [email protected]@ whoopins.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your post, and I definitely understand. I rarely get worked up about it. I just chose to ignore it, which was my point to begin with. It may be a large part of why your average fisherman isn't interested in tournament redfishing and all that it entails. They just get turned off by it for the reasons I presented. Probably not the only reason, but I know its my reason and a handful of people I know.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt. david said:


> can't believe i just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading this thread!!! lol


X2...  Merge  Merge  Merge......:rotfl:


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well said Rat Daddy, if you fish the tournaments you will see that there is a lot more tournament guys with the same attitude. Sure there is always the guy that has no respect for other boats on the water, whether it be tournament guys or just weekend warriors. I personally have no use for neither one. Me and my partner fish around 15 tournaments a year, and yes I have ran tower boats and will be getting my 3rd SCB in about 3-4 weeks. Having a boat that will run in 6" of water or one that will do 80mph this does not mean you will not have respect for other people on the water. This does not only apply to fishing, some people just have no respect for other people in general. 
ON the water, Road, or any other public place. Me personally love to tournament fish but only because I love to fish and have made some very good friends doing the tournaments.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it me. Or when people are fishing for money does the unwritten code and some written laws just go out the window.. I.e the mentality of. I am fishing a tourney Jo blow over her can just deal with it I've got money to try and win and sponsors to please.


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I do not think it has to do with the tournament, I think it has to do with the person fishing, tournament or not. I have been fishing a tournament working slicks with another tournament boat not 30 yards apart and had another boat(not a tournament boat) try and idle between us with the big motor to get to the shoreline 300 yards away. There was 600 yards on one side of us and 2000 yards on the other but he wanted to go between us and tell us we did not own the whole bay. The sad thing is he was ignorant to what he was doing. Tournament guys or weekend warriors some people respect other people and some don


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

If I'm out fishing whether it be a tournament or just for fun and there is a number of boats in the area all I hope is to have boats around me that have some fishing knowledge and etiquette. The problem is that so many people have no understanding of what is taking place in a fishing area. Whether you're working slicks making drifts or trolling down a shoreline and they do things not realizing they are messing up your fishing. Very frustrating. And then you have the boat that knows and just don't give a da&#8230;m. These are the ones have absolutely have no use far and have no problem letting them know.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had more run in with JackA** weekend family guy than Tourney guys. Weekend family guy has no problem trolling right in front at Jetties. Weekend family guy has no problem cutting off your wade. Weekend family guy has no problem jacking around the boat launch for 20 min trying to get his boat on/off his trailer. Weekend family guy has no problem seeing you catch fish and deciding to troll over to see if he can snag a few as your wearing them out. 

BTW I don't fish many tournaments but can telling you that the ones that I have we haven't had any problems. Is it nuts in POC during the summer with tournament every weekend? Yes but it would be the same tournament or no tournament. If you don't like it so busy go fish somewhere else. This is one of the main reason I love living and fishing on Sabine. It isn't slam packed and it right in my back yard.


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

Ya'll are way off topic...:help:


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

You know my brother and i have fish a few of the the Redfish Series Tournaments and it was fun at first but as a weekend warrior and having to pay for your own equipment and you don't run 78 + mph we just lost interest and without sponsorship it's to hard to afford them anymore and not as fun as a 70.00 Tournaments with lunch and a goody bag i'll fish as many as i can 
:dance:


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

SONNYT0602 said:


> You know my brother and i have fish a few of the the Redfish Series Tournaments and it was fun at first but as a weekend warrior and having to pay for your own equipment and you don't run 78 + mph we just lost interest and without sponsorship it's to hard to afford them anymore and not as fun as a 70.00 Tournaments with lunch and a goody bag i'll fish as many as i can
> :dance:


What does running 78+ mph have to do with fishing in a tournament? or lossing interest?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I think there is a common misconception about tournament anglers. A lot of us pay for eveything just like the regular Joe. I'm a weekend warrior!!! I have a few sponsors that gave me a few rods and I have a few sponsors that have given me money before. I can assure you that I pay about 99% of everything tournament related.
The one thing I do have is a fast boat LOL

Rob


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I think folks over complicate it and it has nothing to do with tower boats or cutting off drifts. There are a few key limiting factors that I don't think wll ever go away.

1. Tournaments and slot limits don't mix well together. It makes it a game of luck. The fisherman that catches a 27.5 inch red is not a better fisherman than the on that catches a 28.5 incher. Luck+money=gambing. Most folks can toss in $75 bucks for a good cause and a good lunch and have fun, but not a $2k. (Coupled closely with this is a lack of money for top 10 finishes. Skill may get you repeatedly on the leaderboard which should be rewarded, but when only the top spot pays luck is required to make a profit.)

2. Limited draw. Bass fishing can pull from all parts of the state, all parts of the nation. Redfish can pull from coastal residents and those within a few hours, with a few obvious exceptions. You'll never get the exposure or viewership that bass fishing gets.

3. Culture clash. Bay fishing has long been a cultural thing enjoyed largely by locals, and passed on from dads and granddads. There's always been a sort of pride in the culture that it stayed away from the glitter boats, money, and popularity of bass fishing and stuck to family traditions, locals, functional over pretty, and income level didn't play a role. Coastal economies have thrived and we now have a very large middle to upper middle class on the coast, and bayfishing has now become the "in" thing to do. For many fishing is now a competition, or a status symbol, or a popularity contest. All of that is in contrast to the longheld local culture and tournaments put a face to that culture clash. Broadly labelling tournament participants like that is unjust, but that's how many feel. This again limits fields and the effectiveness of advertising. 

Just my .02.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

capn said:


> I think folks over complicate it and it has nothing to do with tower boats or cutting off drifts. There are a few key limiting factors that I don't think wll ever go away.
> 
> 1. Tournaments and slot limits don't mix well together. It makes it a game of luck. The fisherman that catches a 27.5 inch red is not a better fisherman than the on that catches a 28.5 incher. Luck+money=gambing. Most folks can toss in $75 bucks for a good cause and a good lunch and have fun, but not a $2k. (Coupled closely with this is a lack of money for top 10 finishes. Skill may get you repeatedly on the leaderboard which should be rewarded, but when only the top spot pays luck is required to make a profit.)
> 
> ...






My .02 fishing is for... fun


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Bunch of fast boat, I got more cheese than you, egomaniacs, like every other tournament........lmao


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a tower boat and i fish tournaments and you will never see me burning to find fish. Just because there is a tower on a boat doesn't mean its a burn boat. Ratdaddy is dead on with his comments and I am proud to say he is a friend. Tight lines to all.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Tournaments*

I have an interesting section on tournaments in my new book "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". Also included are many comments from guides, private anglers and tournament fishermen about the dos and don'ts of tournaments. TPWD also weighs in on the issue as well. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## SandyRandy (Sep 22, 2009)

As a fisherman who fishes both bass and saltwater. I have seen both sides. I think the decline in numbers in the redfish tournaments has to do with gas prices. I can bass fish all day and only use 3 to 5 gallons of gas. At the coast, it is nothing to burn through 30 gallons of gas. Now take that times three or four days of prefishing at $3.00 per gallon. There is your difference between bass tournament and redfish tournament entries in a bad economy. As far as payout, it seems to be close to the same. Bass Champs pays 15% of the field, where IFA and the Cabelas Redfish Series pay 20% of the field. With a 160 boat field which is what Bass Champs had at their last tournament, only down to 8th place got $1,000.00 or over. Bass Tournaments and the IFA stack all of the prize money into first place. The Redfish Series has changed that this year and base all of the prize money based on entries so the money is spead out. As far as personal preferences, I would rather fish against 50 to 70 boats in the salt than 200+ boats on one little lake.


----------

